# tribex



## ac (Jun 2, 2002)

I've been lookin into 1-test and one company who sells them says theres a chance of breast enlargement, ball shrinkage, and infertility in men. This realy puts me off trying this stuff. Do you think taking tribex will be safer because it boosts natural test? Do you think tribex is any good?


----------



## ac (Jun 2, 2002)

I've been lookin around the net and found another couple of products which may be better

http://www.netrition.com/tnt_methoxybolic_x_page.html

http://www.lamuscle.com/warp/navigate.php3?d=products&o=

Do you think these products would be any good?
cheers, ac


----------



## ac (Jun 2, 2002)

heres the link for tribex, just click on tribex 500, 

http://www.biotest.co.uk/

cheers


----------



## ac (Jun 3, 2002)

bump!


----------



## the_menace (Jun 4, 2002)

I actually had the chance to try it and it worked pretty well for me.  The only side effects that I had was acne and that was about it.


----------



## ac (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks menace. i have acne anyway so thats not a problem! Was thinking about trying the la muscle brand.


----------



## cult_status (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi ac,

I've been trying tribex, but haven't noticed any xtra test' effects, i.e. greasy skin, bad moods - maybe i'm too much a laid back guy! lol.

I firmly believe that there's no substitute for diet and exercise.  However, I am now trying HMB as I have never put on weight & think my metabolism is burning off any muscle I put on.  I'll keep you posted if I have any success.

I still have some tribex left and plan to use it once I've bulked up more.  I'm 5'9" and am struggling to break 155lbs!

Also trib doesn't seem to get any good press in the uk.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> I've been lookin into 1-test and one company who sells them says theres a chance of breast enlargement, ball shrinkage, and infertility in men. This realy puts me off trying this stuff. Do you think taking tribex will be safer because it boosts natural test? Do you think tribex is any good?



First off, the 1-test pros will not make you grow breasts !! Or shrink your balls !! They're not steriods. You would have to take a freakin' triple overdose to even get close to steriod effects. But they can be great for older men (30's 40's) to boost test levels, gain muscle mass and lose BF.  Then use tribex right after that cycle to try and keep test levels up.

TJohn


----------

